

Lavaboom launches crowdfunding campaign - simi_
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/lavaboom

======
simi_
Lavaboom CTO here, I'm happy to take questions during the next couple of
hours.

------
spades
What is Lavaboom?

~~~
simi_
We're a secure zero-knowledge encrypted email service, focused on privacy and
great UI/UX.

